# Success of IVF at 39



## muncho

Hi 
i was wondering if anyone can tell me what are the chances of success at this late age. I ahvent got my FHS yet and worried egg quality may be poor

i have a twisted tube, sperm is good

any thoughts

thank you


----------



## FBbaby

muncho, fertility specialist will tell you that it very much depends on the results of your FHS levels. 

I'm 39 today, and have been referred to a specialist last week (appt not before Feb). I am having my blood tests this cycle and like you, I worry about egg quality and the rest, but in the end, even if statistics are against us, it doesn't mean that it can't happen. My mum was 42 when she had my sister and her mum 45 when she had her, that after 2 miscarriage. Her eggs can't have been too fresh, but hey, no HSG test and all in 1947! 

How long have you been ttc? Have you been referred to a specialist yet? One sure thing, don't let the specialist kill your pma. Some clinics are reluctant to treat older women, especially with poor fhs because they don't want their statistics to be affected. The younger the patients you treat, the more likely to have high success rate and the more likely to attract business. Yes, chances go down with age, but that doesn't mean it can't happen.

Good luck muncho :hugs:


----------



## muncho

hi thanks for your relpy and happy birthday!

i had a lap last week privately the cons was very good. we have been trying for 5 months - no luck. just went for a scan by chance and was diagnosed the above, i have had NO symptoms at all and have been told its severe :(

i have done the fhs test but he didnt have the results with him at the time..reason why im a bit pesimistsic is 6 years ago i donated eggs for my sis. 1st time i was 33. she got pg with a lovely girls. last time i was 35, the follicles took ages for grow and i harddly had any doc put me on max doasge and at the end the follicles were not great in their size. A miracle happened and she got pg and had a boy..

so im thinking my egg quality went down form 33 years old to 35 , now im 39 so surely it wuld be even worse now. but you are right i need those fhs results to get the real picture

next appt is on 12the when we will discusss IVf and wnat to go to the same clincic as my sister..its one of the best i london..

great news about your mum...unfortunately nowadays our lives are too stress ful and this can cause loadsa problems


----------



## FBbaby

oh I remember reading about you and donating to your sister. What a loving thing to do, so glad it was successful for your sister.

I can totally understand your concerns about your results because of what happened at the last donation, but at the same time, it is so easy to draw conclusion from events that actually might not have a link to our chances of becoming pg. 

I fell pg with my first after 4 months ntnp, so when we tried for baby 2, we thought it would happen easily, yet it took 6 months ntnp and 4 months ttc before it happened. When I started ttc with my new partner last April, I expected it to take some time as 6 years had elapse since my last baby, but we fell pg first time. I m/c the following month, everyone said it would happen again quickly, but now on cycle 6 since m/c...

I too am really concerned about my fsh for different reasons. Since the m/c, AF has been extremely light, only 2 days of light flow, with a lot of it watery. I also ovulate early, at cd11. I have read that these are two signs of POF. So this month, when AF didn't show up on time, I became paranoid that it was it, my first missed AF, so when she showed up yesterday, and the heaviest one since the m/c, with some cramps etc, I was delighted. ha ha, I get a bad AF for my birthday and I consider it a gift!

It took me some time to face the decision to start investigations. I was just going to ask for blood tests, but my GP decided to refer me too and I am now pleased as it gets the ball rolling. 

I'm sorry that you've found out about your twisted tube. Did the test showed the other one was fine? 5 months ttc is not long (even though it certainly feels like it), especially at our age, but if you can get IVF, then the better. I would certainly go for it too.


----------



## muncho

bodies are so amazingly wierd arent they?
i htink its good that u are having your investigations , at least you know what the issue will be - a bit like me. upset at what i have been told but at least i can get on and deal with it

5 months isnt a long time - esp compared to people in this site, but i had a niggling feeling that somehting wasnt right..

glad AF showed..even if its on your bday and lots of luck for the referral, keep us posted
would love to hear how you got on

p.s the othe tube is perfect. showed me a pic of the two and they were so different !

it feels starnge that i have moved from TCC to LTTC..weird x


----------



## brooklyn1

hi ladies, I thought I'd join in since I'm in the same situation- I just turned 39, trying to conceive my first for about 14 months. I've had all the tests done, and like you, I was terrified that fsh or amh would come back really bad. But, they are all fine- I'm sure they were once better, but according to the doctor, they are 'normal.' I was also freaking out because my cycle is shorter than it was even a few years ago- it went from about 30-31 days to 26 days on the dot. Now that's definitely age related, but apparently it doesn't mean for me that my egg reserve is bad- but I take it as a sign that I have to do this whole IVF thing soon. 
I live in new york, and it seems like every other person here is doing IVF at 39 or 40, and so that helps me to keep my pma...I have two friends who have had babies or are pregnant at 39 with IVF. But, I have really bad days when I feel like IVF won't work for ME...
I hope all of your tests are great, and fingers crossed that we'll all be knocked up in the new year!


----------



## muncho

Hi brooklyn

lots of women have IVF and it works at a late age . guess u need good sperm and god egg for starters

good luck for when you start. x


----------



## FBbaby

Thanks brooklyn for this. You are really reassuring me that a shortening cycle (mine used to be 28-30 and has gone down over the years too) doesn't have to mean a depleted reserve. 

It is so easy to focus on the negatives and forget the positives. I had my first AF exactly 28 days after stopping the pill, fell pg the cycle afterwards, m/c, but again, AF showed exactly 28 days after and since has been 25-26 days so regular. I know I ovulate since I get peaks on cbfm and clear temp shift every time, yet I am focussed on the things that I think could be a problem. Any way, not long to go now until I know for sure. 

Have they identify anything that could be wrong or have they offering IVF just to up your chances? I've just noticed that we are starting our new cycle together (put cd1 today, but started yesterday afternoon).

muncho, I can understand your apprehension of moving from ttc to lttc. Still, if one of your tube is fine, your chances are still good that it could happen naturally if all else is fine. When will you get your results? When do you think you will be able to start IVF?

IVF would only be a last resort for us as we wouldn't be entitled to NHS funding (have two children from pervious relationship). I'm not given up yet, I've decided that as long as I ovulate, it can happen. 


Good luck Brooklyn anf muncho. Keep in touch and cross fingers that we will all celebrate our 40th with our beautiful baby in our arms :hugs:


----------



## brooklyn1

hi there- yes it is good to hear other people going through the same thing. I think it's very common for your cycle length to decrease as you get older, it's just that people don't talk about it all that much. I overheard two women talking about it at a restaurant (yes, I admit, I love to eavesdrop, and when I heard them say cycle length I couldn't resist), and it was a revelation- I realized that this is something that happens to lots of us in our late 30's...

Anyway, we'll be doing IVF in January after trying clomid and IUI for three rounds July-October, and then three months natural with acupuncture. The tests haven't come up with anything wrong with either of us, so we're in the unexplained category. We're doing IVF because I don't want to wait too long- even though my egg reserve is fine, I worry that it could decrease this year, so I think it would be better to do IVF sooner rather than later. But I do wonder a lot about my chances of conceiving naturally, and of course I'm hoping and praying that it will happen in these next two months while we're going natural. I don't see why not, but then again it hasn't happened already.

do either of you have journals?


----------



## muncho

Hi brooklyn

im sorry i dont have ajournal..i should do the amount of posts i keep writing..
so annoying when its 'unexplained' at least i know my prob..dont like it but i can cope better knowing what it is
i really hope you concive naturally before Jan
Ill be starting in Jan too

heres to a christmas BFP for us all xx


----------



## muncho

maybe i shoudl start a journal..what do i do?

do you do it for yourself or is there another reason?


----------



## jonnanne3

I am not 39 nor am I talking about IVF just yet. But I am 37 (38 in Feb) and I am on Femara. We are talking about doing iui next month. My egg reserve is good. My FS put me on Femara as he feels that Femara makes good quality eggs. I also have noticed that as I have gotten older that my cycles have got shorter too and that I am Oing earlier too. My FS put me on the Femara this cycle as he hoped it would make me O later, which it did. I was Oing between CD 10 and 12 and this cycle it appears that it was on either CD 14 or 15! So it did push it back a little too. I am also on Prometrium too to help lengthen my luteal phase. 
Good luck too all of us! :hugs: :dust:


----------



## brooklyn1

muncho said:


> maybe i shoudl start a journal..what do i do?
> 
> do you do it for yourself or is there another reason?

I started it for myself- to have a place to vent and keep track of things. But it has turned out to be a nice way to get support from the women here on bnb. SInce I don't talk about this stuff much with my friends, I find that it's helpful to have a community here to talk through things with.


----------



## brooklyn1

sorry, I forgot to answer the what to do part- just go to the long term ttc journals section and start a new thread.


----------



## Grapevine

muncho said:


> maybe i shoudl start a journal..what do i do?
> 
> do you do it for yourself or is there another reason?

I am new onto B&B and wondered if you would help me??

I have been TTC for 6 7 or 8 months cant remember exactly and am sure havent been great with my dates for half of those months due to DH working away alot. I am 35 in March 2010 - when would you recommend going to the Doctors for some tests? My periods are always on time (27days) and I dont drink or smoke and am normal weight. I am v impatient so half of me thinks wait the other impatient half wants to be pregnant now!:thumbup::thumbup:

Thanks


----------



## muncho

hi grapevine welcome to BnB.

Your story is similar to mine. I am regular 28 cycle , light AF (normally 2 days), been trying for 5 months, dont drink etc an am veg oh i go to the gy loads!!
DH did not want to go for tests until Jan 2010 like u i am impatient and wanted to know now!
Where do you live? im in uk? 
basically i had a few pains nothing major in Aug, doc told me to go for a scan. the doc there said i had a few small fibroids nothing to worry about. she didnt have a proper chat with me,so 2 months later i went back to the docs and said i was disappointed that i was not given more info and due to my age im worried about fertility.

He referred me to a gynae. ( by the way all this is private, so it happened quicky) went to gynae for 1st app, he sadi the same as the 1st doc but he noticed my lining was too thin for CD14, he suggested a lap....i was shocked. i said 'but i have regular periods' he said that does not necessarily mean anything.
anyway i was convinced he will wont find anything and my issue will prob be hormonal.
So u can imagine me shock last week when he said you have endo and will have to have IVF!!!!!!!!!!!!

anyway, back to your Q, i would go sooner rather than later. But you need to have a reason to be reffered ..fertility is not covered my privtae insurance

do u have any pains or any reason why u should go for a scan?? have u had your CD2 and Cd21 results to check your hormones are ok? thats your first test and the doc will do that without question

let me know how u go, PM me if you want
sorry for the essay x


----------



## glitterqueen

Hi Ladies
your pma was just what i needed to read today
I am 40 -41 in Dec and have unexplained fertility and have been recommended to have ivf so we are chosing a clinic at the minute-nightmare! I still hold out hope it will happen naturally-doc won't even consider clomid as i am ovulating but like you my cycle got shorter the minute i turned 40! althought there is still the odd 32 day cycle thrown in just to keep me on my toes and peeing on sticks like a demon
heres to BFP in new year for all of us with older eggs but young at heart x


----------



## muncho

i have just booked to start having acupuncture, studies have shown you can increases your chances whether IVF of naturally ..

if u have private insurance you are covered as long as you dont say its for IVF..

ill let you know how i get on..


----------



## brooklyn1

sounds like several of us will be going through ivf at around the same time, so we should keep in touch. Glitterqueen, I like your take on it, older eggs, young at heart. That's definitely true for me. I feel young, so sometimes I have to remind myself that my eggs might not feel quite as young. 
Grapevine, I agree with muncho that you should get a referral soon if possible. In the states, if you're 35 or older and you've been ttc for 6 months, you're referred to a fertility specialist. I know you're not there yet, but couldn't hurt to look into it.


----------



## muncho

brooklyn1 said:


> sounds like several of us will be going through ivf at around the same time, so we should keep in touch. Glitterqueen, I like your take on it, older eggs, young at heart. That's definitely true for me. I feel young, so sometimes I have to remind myself that my eggs might not feel quite as young.
> Grapevine, I agree with muncho that you should get a referral soon if possible. In the states, if you're 35 or older and you've been ttc for 6 months, you're referred to a fertility specialist. I know you're not there yet, but couldn't hurt to look into it.



i agree , lets keep this thread up
and good luck to us all xx


----------



## Grapevine

muncho said:


> hi grapevine welcome to BnB.
> 
> Your story is similar to mine. I am regular 28 cycle , light AF (normally 2 days), been trying for 5 months, dont drink etc an am veg oh i go to the gy loads!!
> DH did not want to go for tests until Jan 2010 like u i am impatient and wanted to know now!
> Where do you live? im in uk?
> basically i had a few pains nothing major in Aug, doc told me to go for a scan. the doc there said i had a few small fibroids nothing to worry about. she didnt have a proper chat with me,so 2 months later i went back to the docs and said i was disappointed that i was not given more info and due to my age im worried about fertility.
> 
> He referred me to a gynae. ( by the way all this is private, so it happened quicky) went to gynae for 1st app, he sadi the same as the 1st doc but he noticed my lining was too thin for CD14, he suggested a lap....i was shocked. i said 'but i have regular periods' he said that does not necessarily mean anything.
> anyway i was convinced he will wont find anything and my issue will prob be hormonal.
> So u can imagine me shock last week when he said you have endo and will have to have IVF!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> anyway, back to your Q, i would go sooner rather than later. But you need to have a reason to be reffered ..fertility is not covered my privtae insurance
> 
> do u have any pains or any reason why u should go for a scan?? have u had your CD2 and Cd21 results to check your hormones are ok? thats your first test and the doc will do that without question
> 
> let me know how u go, PM me if you want
> sorry for the essay x


Hi Muncho

Whats a CD2 and CD21 test?

I have an appt at the doctors a week today - I am going to tell him I have been TTC for one year rather than a vague 5/6/7 months. I have private insurance but know that Im not covered under that.
How do you suggest I handle the doctors appt next week - last time I saw him he knows I am TTC and he told me to stop analyising everything and to let him happen naturally - easy for him to say!

Thanks for replying to my 1st message:flower:


----------



## Crypto1976

My oh's ex wife had their IVF when she was 43. XX


----------



## glitterqueen

ok ladies where r you all considering for ivf-i was looking at argc in london until i read a review that the average cost is 9K-so much for their #310o price list-aparently they test like mad and this is what pushed the price up I expected 4k but 9-does anyone know if this is correct? Looks like Care manchester or still thinking of Norway-just a bit dubious of being far away from home is something goes wrong! HELP!!THIS choosing a clinic lark is crap


----------



## muncho

grapevine, CD2-4 and CD21 are hormone tests that you have during days 2-4 and 21 of your cycle, they tell you if you have ovulated and waht your fsh levels are. i would def going to the docs and having it done, If your levels are not normal they can give you tablets..

glitterqueen. i met a friend yetserday who has 3 kids (inc twins) and she highly recommened the ARGC...she knows toins of people who who pg who had tried OVF at other places....but its one of things isnt it....do you get what you pay for whn it comes to IVF, i dont know??


----------



## Grapevine

Thank you Muncho - I will ask if it is possible for me to have these tests - I used an ovulation test last cycle and got a smiley face on Day 15 - but I understand you can get a positive ovulation test but you may not release an egg??? Is that correct?:dohh:


----------



## Crypto1976

glitterqueen said:


> ok ladies where r you all considering for ivf-i was looking at argc in london until i read a review that the average cost is 9K-so much for their #310o price list-aparently they test like mad and this is what pushed the price up I expected 4k but 9-does anyone know if this is correct? Looks like Care manchester or still thinking of Norway-just a bit dubious of being far away from home is something goes wrong! HELP!!THIS choosing a clinic lark is crap

The success rates in Norway are great. I was all set to go over in the spring. There standard of care is second to none too. I also looked into egg share to reduce the cost. I know this isnmt everyones cup of tea but my oh's twins were egg share so we wanted to give something back. X Good luck!!


----------



## muncho

Grapevine said:


> Thank you Muncho - I will ask if it is possible for me to have these tests - I used an ovulation test last cycle and got a smiley face on Day 15 - but I understand you can get a positive ovulation test but you may not release an egg??? Is that correct?:dohh:



yes thats correct , your pituatary gland could be sending the message but your ovaries might not respond..hopefully that wont be the case x


----------



## Grapevine

I will let you know how I get on at the Docs on Monday afternoon

:flower::flower::thumbup:


----------



## glitterqueen

Hi Muncho-how is the acupuncture going-did you get the herbs as well ? I started today and took the herbs bout 3 hours ago and have spent the last two hours on the loo-don't know bout fertility but I will be 3 stone lighter if this keeps up !!! ah well every cloud and all that lol x


----------



## muncho

hiya

my 1st ac lady isnt happy about me claming it back on my insurance as i need a reciept...long story. so im going with my new ac this week so i guess he will give me herbs etc then. 
but last week i started the following:

pregnacare vits from zitawest
wheatgrass shots - that lowers fsh
EPO from AF to ov

now on 13/11 i had my lap. Today af came 7 days early so i dont know if its the lap or all the medication....

anyway hopefully cycle will be normal after this one..
wil let you know about the herbs - i ahve heard good things about the herbs but im just a bit worried that im sticking loadsa things in to my body..hmmmm


----------



## glitterqueen

muncho
my period was early after lap as well and you are taking perty much the same as me except i haven't managed to get the grass shots anywhere and I am also taking fish oils and 100mg b complex. xx


----------



## brooklyn1

hi- I've been taking herbs this month as well as doing acupuncture. I've been doing the acupuncture for about 6 months and haven't noticed a huge difference in my cycle, although I do really like it and I so appreciate having someone else to talk to who has a different perspective on ttc than the doctors.
I'm curious to see how the herbs effect me- so far it seems that my opks this month have been less gradually positive- more like going from completely negative to completely and strongly positive. I hope that's a good sign. I've also heard good things about herbs- that they make your endometrium richer and more healthy, etc.


----------

